# Least heard of WR holder?



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2010)

CLAES HEDIN AND MICAEL HELLBERG WIN FOREVER.

Admit it; for all you know they're a Norwegian figure skating pair.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 24, 2010)

They are my cubing idols.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 24, 2010)

3 WR's in first competition. He is GOD!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 24, 2010)

dankoen


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2010)

inb4faz


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Oct 24, 2010)

faz


----------



## keyan (Oct 24, 2010)

Most under-recognized: Sunil!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 24, 2010)

qqwerf


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 24, 2010)

who's bob burton?


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2010)

Andy Bellenir? Constantin Ceausu? Quinn Lewis? Sunil Pedapudi? Oliver Wolff?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Constantin Ceausu?


 
Uhh he never held a WR according to his profile.

Claes is too new to be considered unheard of. I also think anyone who got their WR at WC03 can't really be considered unknown, since those results are looked at often. I have always thought of Sunil as the least known.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Uhh he never held a WR according to his profile.


MultiBLD Oldstyle.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 24, 2010)

That event no longer appears on profiles or on the records page. If you count him then you should also count Kenneth Brandon, Chris Parlette, and Geir Ugelstad.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> That event no longer appears on profiles or on the records page. If you count him then you should also count Kenneth Brandon, Chris Parlette, and Geir Ugelstad.


I assume those are of events that no longer exist. I don't consider multiBLD to no longer exist - there was just a rule change, and for whatever reason many of the old results and records were made invisible. But the event is still there and still valid, even if the old results are not still there.

I don't remember what Constantin's record was, too bad the WCA multibld old results are not listed anywhere in a human-readable format.


----------



## coinman (Oct 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> CLAES HEDIN AND MICAEL HELLBERG WIN FOREVER.
> 
> Admit it; for all you know they're a Norwegian figure skating pair.


 
Norwegian? They are both swedes  And both broke the WR because the events was new. We were pioneers in competing at 2x2 in sweden and at 6x6 + 7x7 we just happened to have the first competition after they got official, and Claes was the fastest then. He is still active on the swedish cube forum but has not come to any competitions lately.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I assume those are of events that no longer exist. I don't consider multiBLD to no longer exist - there was just a rule change, and for whatever reason many of the old results and records were made invisible. But the event is still there and still valid, even if the old results are not still there.
> 
> I don't remember what Constantin's record was, too bad the WCA multibld old results are not listed anywhere in a human-readable format.


 
They're still on the WCA page on the competition pages. See: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DutchOpen2006&allResults=1#333mbo. It's 5/5 in 1:00:00.

I google searched "wca constantin wr" and found it.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2010)

Ah, the competition pages. I would not have thought to look there.

Personally I would say that anyone who had a WR before the rule change has legitimately had the multi WR, as well as every new-rules WR which beat the best sub-hour attempt from before the rules changed. I still see multi as the same event, even though for database reasons it's better to separate the new and old style results.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Chris Parlette


 
lol. glad we got rid of that.


----------



## sunil (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not THAT obscure  No, I probably am...But I partook in speedcubing pretty aggressively back in the day.


----------



## macky (Oct 29, 2010)

sunil on speedsolving omg!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 29, 2010)

Sunil and Macky?

WHAT IS THIS, 2004????

On a related note, Sunil, why do you never go to Berkeley competitions?


----------

